# Damien Walters



## Blake Bowden

WOW WOW WOW

[video=youtube;5MeiwLLZjDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MeiwLLZjDo[/video]


----------



## owls84

Ok that was cool but just too much. my favorite was the removal of his clothes when he was flipping. I was like where did they go, you don't even see then get taken off.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Still one of my fav


----------



## LRG

no freeeeaking way
my eyes beheld what my mind couldn't keep up with
AWEZOME


----------



## Blake Bowden

Word


----------



## jonesvilletexas

I can do that!

Ya right, not on even a good day.


----------



## JTM

jonesvilletexas said:


> I can do that!


 you beat me to it


----------



## Raven

I can show you a neighborhood in Houston where this is normal "Police Escape Tactics".


----------



## Blake Bowden

raven said:


> i can show you a neighborhood in houston where this is normal "police escape tactics".


 
lol!


----------



## Blake Bowden

He's back!

[video=youtube;cNvJy0zoXOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNvJy0zoXOY[/video]


----------



## Huw

WOW! That's seriously impressive:43::47:!

You wouldn't guess it to look at me now, but when I was a kid I could do a little of that stuff - running up walls, somersaulting through hoops, that sort of thing.  But this guy is far better at it than I could ever have become, and does lots of other stuff besides.  Amazing guy!

T & F,

Huw


----------

